# Green Hair Algae Management



## newplantguy (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Everybody,

Here is an interesting (or possibly stupid) question. I normally use a tooth brush to "sweep off" the sporadic green algae on my plants and drift wood before a water change. Recently, I have started to use my trimming scissors to snip off the stubborn algae strands that the tooth brush can’t pickup.

My question is: Will the snipped algae strands simply float around and eventually die/decompose or will they re-attach themselves and continue to grow? The last thing I want to do is exponentially increase my green hair algae problem by creating new seedlings every time I snip.

Ryan


----------

